# Novice Trick Dog Leo



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leo earned her Novice Trick Dog title the other day. I think she was less impressed about the certificate and ribbon than I was...

"Mommy promised me treats if I posed with this thing"
2015-6-5 Leo NTD DSC_0706 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"Treats! Yum!"
2015-6-5 Leo NTD DSC_0708 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"The treats are gone. _Why_ are the treats gone?"
2015-6-5 Leo NTD DSC_0709 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"Mommy is being _MEAN_ to me! She keeps taking my picture instead of giving me more treats!"
2015-6-5 Leo NTD DSC_0711 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Leo on earning your novice trick dog title! And for being so patient during your photo session.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor Leo! He never hardly gets anything to eat, you can tell.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations to you both on earning the Novice Dog Trick Title.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:happyboogie::happyboogie: Major Congrats!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Good job Leo! Cute pics! Beautiful & smart


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations on the new title!!! Great job Leo!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations to you & Leo!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Good job, Leo---what a good looking fella!!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

"Speed Queen Leontine Von Washateria", aka "Leo", aka "the bitch with the boy's name". Leo is a girl. :laugh:

And yes, I _starve_ her.

Now she gets to work on her Intermediate Trick Dog title.


----------

